# VOTE NOW! Contractor Of The Quarter (1st Quarter 2015)



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> the way blacktop keeps his truck disqualified him for me.


If I find a Weekend off this year . I'll clean it out! Just for you Doc.!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Riiiiiight....


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Looks like the voting is open until 3/18. I am gonna hold off on my vote to see if this thing gets close. Never know what might show up in my PM's.:whistling


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

hdavis said:


> I feel a little bad about not talking up Ethan more - he's put a lot of good work on here.


Don't feel bad. I have a master strategy. In the last week of voting I'm going to tell TNT that there is absolutely no reason that anyone on here should ever vote for me and I'll never change my mind. He should take care of it from there.:whistling


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

EthanB said:


> Don't feel bad. I have a master strategy. In the last week of voting I'm going to tell TNT that there is absolutely no reason that anyone on here should ever vote for me and I'll never change my mind. He should take care of it from there.:whistling


Yeah, that would get you points.:laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

You can't go wrong voting for any of these guys.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

EthanB said:


> Don't feel bad. I have a master strategy. In the last week of voting I'm going to tell TNT that there is absolutely no reason that anyone on here should ever vote for me and I'll never change my mind. He should take care of it from there.:whistling


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Now that's funny!


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

EthanB said:


> Don't feel bad. I have a master strategy. In the last week of voting I'm going to tell TNT that there is absolutely no reason that anyone on here should ever vote for me and I'll never change my mind. He should take care of it from there.:whistling


It would only work if I disagreed with you. Which I....never mind, I'm still in the lead, no reason to blow it just yet.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> It would only work if I disagreed with you. Which I....never mind, I'm still in the lead, no reason to blow it just yet.


That's right! Save it. Hold it all in.

My plan is already working. Muah ha ha ha!


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

EthanB said:


> Don't feel bad. I have a master strategy. In the last week of voting I'm going to tell TNT that there is absolutely no reason that anyone on here should ever vote for me and I'll never change my mind. He should take care of it from there.:whistling


I find this post very funny, but I can't thank it or it will mess up the colors... :laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I find this post very funny, but I can't thank it or it will mess up the colors... :laughing:


Yeah, I noticed that as well. Only MODs thanking it...hmmmm. I wish I could get a peek at the MOD section and just read the threads on me.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Yeah, I noticed that as well. Only MODs thanking it...hmmmm. I wish I could get a peek at the MOD section and just read the threads on me.


I'm sure it's all nice stuff... :whistling


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> ^^^ With all due respect ofcourse.
> 
> Furthermore the way blacktop keeps his truck disqualified him for me.
> 
> I have always enjoyed interactions with hdavis so he got my vote.


I relate pretty well to most of hdavis posts & experience. I could see parallels with my own experience reading his bio, so He got my vote.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

EthanB said:


> That's right! Save it. Hold it all in.
> 
> My plan is already working. Muah ha ha ha!


I wasnt going to reveal my vote because I like the whole crew and each bring a value to CT but.......my boost of support went with you. Its not too late!


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I am waiting for the checks to clear before I vote


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

EthanB said:


> Don't feel bad. I have a master strategy. In the last week of voting I'm going to tell TNT that there is absolutely no reason that anyone on here should ever vote for me and I'll never change my mind. He should take care of it from there.:whistling


I think you just broke my 5 way tie with that Ethan. 
That is absolutely brilliant.:thumbup:


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

blacktop said:


> No dirty truck pokes?


I am confused. Is this a real picture of your truck or a joke that I am missing. You can't have a an hourly rate of a professional tradesman and show up to a job sight with your tools piled up in the back seat. If this truck was parked next to me I would assume someone had a job and had sold a side job. 

If this is real than the next weekends need to be completely dedicated to figuring out how to get the tools out of the backseat. Get a van, or a truck topper or waterproof toolboxes.


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

To anyone trying to decide who to vote for I would like to offer this. At times the thread can sometimes get a bit boring with uninspiring posts or posts of some one who needs some reassurance in the form of a "thanks". While scrolling through the threads you can always count on TNT to tell the truth, entertain, and offer good ideas about both business and the work in the field. His post are always worth reading and he should take the win.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

While i cant roll like that with my truck or tools, Blacktops truck is the last thing id be concerned with if he was doing my drywall. Check his posts out. His jobs are spotless and he does great installs.

But to say i wouldnt be concerned if he pulled up for the first time and i hadnt seen his work i wouldnt be concerned would be untrue. Lol


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

Jaws said:


> While i cant roll like that with my truck or tools, Blacktops truck is the last thing id be concerned with if he was doing my drywall. Check his posts out. His jobs are spotless and he does great installs.
> 
> But to say i wouldnt be concerned if he pulled up for the first time and i hadnt seen his work i wouldnt be concerned would be untrue. Lol


^^^^^^^^^ Amen bro! 

Always makes me feel better about my van. Not the most organized person either. Personal habits don't always reflect professionalism. Just saying.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

FrankSmith said:


> I am confused. Is this a real picture of your truck or a joke that I am missing. You can't have a an hourly rate of a professional tradesman and show up to a job sight with your tools piled up in the back seat. If this truck was parked next to me I would assume someone had a job and had sold a side job.
> 
> If this is real than the next weekends need to be completely dedicated to figuring out how to get the tools out of the backseat. Get a van, or a truck topper or waterproof toolboxes.


I'm a drywaller Frank . I don't have a trailer. I have one truck . A topper is out of the question . Or a tool box for the bed ..I need the bed for carring scaffold , 10' 7' walk planks ,ladders, split planks ,generators ,Space heaters etc..etc.. I do need a trailer !! But at the moment I can't afford one ..Did I mention I'm a Drywaller??? 



If you don't want to park next to my messy WORK TRUCK..Dont.
If you don't want to hire me because of my messy WORK TRUCK ..Don't!

I work 7 days a week year round if possible ..But If I get a weekend of in 2015 I'll give her a good cleaning Then take a pic just for . :thumbsup: Till then I'm gonna treat it for what It is ...A TRUCK!


You made a good choice Frank . I voted for Rob also!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Jaws said:


> While i cant roll like that with my truck or tools, Blacktops truck is the last thing id be concerned with if he was doing my drywall. Check his posts out. His jobs are spotless and he does great installs.
> 
> But to say i wouldnt be concerned if he pulled up for the first time and i hadnt seen his work i wouldnt be concerned would be untrue. Lol


Thank you for your kind words Sir. But.. Like I told Frank . If you don't want to hire me because I use my truck? Don't. :thumbsup: I'll just move on to the next job.. No Biggie!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I would certainly hire blacktop, the only problem is, I would've never met him if I saw his truck first.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

mnld said:


> ^^^^^^^^^ Amen bro!
> 
> Always makes me feel better about my van. Not the most organized person either. Personal habits don't always reflect professionalism. Just saying.


Thank you Mike! You should see my new one!! She's getting rough!!:laughing:


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

FrankSmith said:


> I am confused. Is this a real picture of your truck or a joke that I am missing. You can't have a an hourly rate of a professional tradesman and show up to a job sight with your tools piled up in the back seat. If this truck was parked next to me I would assume someone had a job and had sold a side job.
> 
> If this is real than the next weekends need to be completely dedicated to figuring out how to get the tools out of the backseat. Get a van, or a truck topper or waterproof toolboxes.


What a ridiculous comment. Only well appointed trades people in your area huh? Looks are usually deceiving in my experience so I usually pay them no nevermind


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Being a former drywaller, I think the way Blacktop keeps his truck is the norm rather than the exception. As a framing contractor, we are not known to have the most organized vehicles either, but certainly not in the drywaller category.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

After getting to know him and his work, I'm going to take another look at how I judge someone on their first appearance. When we are interviewing a new hire, we have to make decisions sometimes in a matter of minutes. We can't help but take that first impression as an indicator of a lot of things. But b as I said, I may have a change of heart. :laughing:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> I would certainly hire blacktop, the only problem is, I would've never met him if I saw his truck first.


I know G/Cs that drive brand new $45,000 trucks . You know what they use them for? Cell phone carriers ! 

And we wonder why new trucks cost so much? That's why!


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

blacktop said:


> I know G/Cs that drive brand new $45,000 trucks . You know what they use them for? Cell phone carriers !
> 
> And we wonder why new trucks cost so much? That's why!


Hey.......:whistling


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

blacktop said:


> I know G/Cs that drive brand new $45,000 trucks . You know what they use them for? Cell phone carriers !
> 
> And we wonder why new trucks cost so much? That's why!


I love my cell phone carrier. Her names Tina by the way.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Speaking of trucks, i gotta stop by the hate thread.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I was working on a house and the bricklayer 3 houses down had an immaculate trailer, beautiful truck, clean pants, shirt tucked in, good hair even after he took off his hard hat. His site was a mess, his work was messier, he couldn't keep a proper bond, he was always sending his helper off to do this or that. Useless as tits on a bull, but boy he sure looked proper.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

dom-mas said:


> I was working on a house and the bricklayer 3 houses down had an immaculate trailer, beautiful truck, clean pants, shirt tucked in, good hair even after he took off his hard hat. His site was a mess, his work was messier, he couldn't keep a proper bond, he was always sending his helper off to do this or that. Useless as tits on a bull, but boy he sure looked proper.


I know that guy!! :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

dom-mas said:


> I was working on a house and the bricklayer 3 houses down had an immaculate trailer, beautiful truck, clean pants, shirt tucked in, good hair even after he took off his hard hat. His site was a mess, his work was messier, he couldn't keep a proper bond, he was always sending his helper off to do this or that. Useless as tits on a bull, but boy he sure looked proper.


You must keep your truck messy. :laughing:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Jaws said:


> Speaking of trucks, i gotta stop by the hate thread.


You wanna borrow some of my truck pics ? I got tons more! :laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I wash mine pretty regular most of the time. Tool box is always organized, so is the guys trailers and trucks. My inhouse painter/drywaller is the least clean, but still passable on organization. He even made me buy him a van. I hate vans. Lol.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> You must keep your truck messy. :laughing:


Not quite like blacktops but it's used. My trucks never look as good a the day I buy them and the day I sell them


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Jaws said:


> I wash mine pretty regular most of the time. Tool box is always organized, so is the guys trailers and trucks. My inhouse painter/drywaller is the least clean, but still passable on organization. He even made me buy him a van. I hate vans. Lol.


I hate vans and suburbans. My truck gets washed at least every week or two.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Here's Tina,


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Eat your food tina


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

blacktop said:


> Ok.. Let me speak to you as if your a 5th grader !! I'm a Drywaller!
> 
> A red blooded American bidding against the Illegals or the D/Cs running them ! In case you haven't heard .. My trade IS ****ed!
> 
> So yeah...I need to clean my truck... :laughing:




I have always thought that someone can earn top droller in any trade if they come at it with the correct mindset. It's possible there are exceptions and if there are it sounds like you are one of them. Is there a strategy to get your business to a better place? Branch out, or commercial?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> So a filthy truck is state specific?


Traditional state of Maine don't give two hoots. There is a long and time honored tradition of driving beaters. Transplants have their own ways.

I used to walk to a nearby store down Lawrence Expressway in Santa Clara a long time ago. People almost broke their necks at seeing a pedestrian. :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

hdavis said:


> Good finishers around here show up in a car will all their junk in the seats.
> 
> Sort of like the best BBQ joints looking like they're closed...


You should never leave your junk in the seat, no matter what!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Robie and TNT are neck and neck! I knew from the start That Robie would win this .. Damn I hate being right all the time!! :laughing:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> You should never leave your junk in the seat, no matter what!


Oh My !


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

This is going to be a race to the very end...


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Cricket said:


> This is going to be a race to the very end...


For me! It's been fun! An absolute honor !!! I thank all for letting me be a part! :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Voted for the only contractor I spot screws for in the list. Just in return for just shooting the chit.

The orderly truck has everything to do with it. Sitting here thinking back over the last few years (3 decades:blink about the best tradesman and contractors I've work with. The best in trade/s, the most reliable, the good guys, the ones that survived against all odds , learned the most from, worked hardest with and for me ... Had trucks loaded like Black Top's with _tools well cared for and used daily_. Order is a relative thing. 

"A clean orderly truck is the sign of a sick mind" was a favorite quote from one of those gentleman. If you put 110% into a day and spend anymore time than needed to get your tools properly stashed away, just to unload them again the next day and the next and the next????? Lesson not learned in futility and time lost to do something else. 

OCD order, give 'em pass if they're doing therapy.


LOL it's just fun to harranggg good tradesmen with the "special" order trucks


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

C'mon! Vote now!


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

blacktop said:


> Ok.. Let me speak to you as if your a 5th grader !! I'm a Drywaller!
> 
> A red blooded American bidding against the Illegals or the D/Cs running them ! In case you haven't heard .. My trade IS ****ed!
> 
> So yeah...I need to clean my truck... :laughing:


that Is a serious fact! I'll never forget the day a builder told me he was getting quotes 40% less than I was doing it for and he was going with them. So.... our government isn't totally responsible


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

illbuildit.dd said:


> that Is a serious fact! I'll never forget the day a builder told me he was getting quotes 40% less than I was doing it for and he was going with them. So.... our government isn't totally responsible


Ok....That was a drunkin post !!!! But I still mean't what I said ! :laughing:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Cricket said:


> C'mon! Vote now!


What's the rush?

I don't like the fact that we see who is in the lead before the voting ends. It makes it difficult for the guys who are trailing in my opinion.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

A vote for Robie is a vote for the children.


----------



## deckman22 (Oct 20, 2007)

Another basement dweller to win.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I know this sounds wierd, but I am pulling for tnt.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Warren said:


> What's the rush?
> 
> I don't like the fact that we see who is in the lead before the voting ends. It makes it difficult for the guys who are trailing in my opinion.


I do, means I can wait for the last second and use it just to upset it all.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I know this sounds wierd, but I am pulling for tnt.


Gotta admit I'm a bit shocked and humbled. Thank you!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Gotta admit I'm a bit shocked and humbled. Thank you!


Pulling for one candidate just so another doesn't win?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Pulling for one candidate just so another doesn't win?


Sarcasm is lost on the internet.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Pulling for one candidate just so another doesn't win?


That's Warner for ya


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Um, isn't that how the whole voting thing works? Pull for the candidate you like so they win? 

I guess if you just want to hand it to someone, why have a vote?


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 5, 2010)

As of today, Ethan B and H Davis may be draggin' up the rear, but I have to say that I have learned a great deal from each of these guys sharing their knowledge/experience in this forum!

Win, lose, or draw, I say Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Voted for Robie. His push to get the kids toys using the rewards points makes him a stand up guy.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Leo G said:


> Voted for Robie. His push to get the kids toys using the rewards points makes him a stand up guy.


What the 13,000 points I donated doesn't count for something? 

Just kidding! It was a great idea.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Counts for everything. :thumbsup: But his bribe was bigger then yours :whistling


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Leo G said:


> Counts for everything. :thumbsup: But his bribe was bigger then yours :whistling


Look, I told you four times that I would only need a few more weeks to find the albino goat you were wanting.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Coulda Shoulda Woulda. No goat, no vote....:laughing:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

I ain't won yet? :blink:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Doesn't look that way.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Leo G said:


> Doesn't look that way.


Oh well.......story of my life!::whistling


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

blacktop said:


> Oh well.......story of my life!::whistling


You don't have an albino goat?


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Cricket said:


> You don't have an albino goat?


No :sad:.... It was a hard winter .. The white goat didn't make it!! 


Hey! Kids gotta eat!!


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

We are coming up on the final week of the vote!


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Go Ethan.



Andy.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Just a few days left! If you haven't voted yet, please do so now.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Tomorrow is the last day to vote.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Robie sent me a bribe so I gotta give my vote to him!:laughing:


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Inner10 said:


> Robie sent me a bribe so I gotta give my vote to him!:laughing:


As soon as I left the post office, after figuring out customs would be involved....not one of my brightest ideas ever.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Robie said:


> As soon as I left the post office, after figuring out customs would be involved....not one of my brightest ideas ever.


It's here completely untouched!


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Inner10 said:


> It's here completely untouched!


Pretty amazing I think. Still vacuumed packed?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Decided to not wait til the last minute this time. Only vote that made any difference was to get Ethan into double digits and a tie.

Lets go Ethan!!


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

I didn't receive any bribes so I had to vote on merit only. Hdavis!


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/c...contractor-quarter-1st-quarter-2015-a-180889/


----------

